# Finally - I got my track done..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/track/track.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/track/track2.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/track/track3.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/track/track4.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/track/track5.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/track/track6.JPG

It took me on and off for 3 years and I finally got it done while my son (Toby)sleeps alot! LOL so I took advantage of it. Umm it has high banked curves on right near the wall where laptop is. I used laptop as lapcounter with trakmate software. It has two overheads. Its 4 by 10 - 45 feet long (if i count it right) It is 4 lane tyco with afx high banked tracks. Finally used it last week and it was a blast! 

Wes


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice looking layout Wes... Looks really good with the gutter catch fence too. I like the way you varied the curves up so they were not just 90 degree corners...


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Wes :wave: 
Congrats on getting your track done! That looks like a fun to drive track! :thumbsup: Very nice, I wish we lived closer, we'd love to run on it.


Live from Daytona Beach.....
Larry


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes it looks great


----------



## rodco (Feb 5, 2005)

Get all your chores done and ask your mom if we can come over and race! The new track looks fast...nice work! Where do you get the net material?


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*Shes a Beauty*

Gotta love those 4- lanes. Nice set up ! My Dad and Brother are comin down from MN. for the Atlanta Motor Speedway shoot out March 17-21.I set up a 4x8 4-lane so we can prime for the big race. Have to break out the highly prized Nascar collection I recon.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great Wes! How does the banked turns hold up? rr :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beauty,eh! Now you just need a few wood wedges to help ease the transitions in & out of the banked turns. Fast is Right! COOL!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice Wes. Question ???? When you raised the track, did you glue the second level tracks together?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

rodco said:


> Get all your chores done and ask your mom if we can come over and race! The new track looks fast...nice work! Where do you get the net material?



I bought the net materials from flea market for 25 cents (it was one big roll - it was 6 inches wide) its plastic and its perfect. I am almost out of it and have no idea where to get them. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Nice Wes. Question ???? When you raised the track, did you glue the second level tracks together?



All I did was put some wood under it and some rubber cone (the one you use for table or chairs) and it holds fine but sometimes it would let go but most of the time it stays. Most of the tracks are nailed down that helps too. 

Thanks guys for kind words and cannot wait to race it again. We all race tyco, srt, afx... 

Wes


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Way to go Wes,Nice job.

Mike


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice! Looks like you have a great room to have it in as well. Looking forward to getting mine at least functional sometime this year.

Have a blast!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Super job Wes, it looks like one heck of a fun track! Timing system too - you've definately done it first class all the way around.
> 
> One little detail thing I would change is to find a way to reduce the damage potential presented by the screws that are holding the catch fence. If a car hits those screws its body will likely be damaged - bad.
> 
> ...



hmmm i didn't think of that. thanks for the idea. i will do that. I am thinking of like umm fuel hose line that you use for cars - just cut one side off and cover it with the screw? now will head to hardware store. 

Thanks man!
Wes


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Look in the gutter isle of the big box stores.Gutter Guard?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ian Garnett said:


> Look in the gutter isle of the big box stores.Gutter Guard?


yeah I seen those.. but they are made of metal. Mine was made by plastic in a roll. i got them in flea market. I did go to home depot to look for more but nothing. I guess i ll look for it again at flea market - if i do find some then i can give someone for free. 

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Now you are rolling Wes!

I bet you are having fun now...

Wait till you find out that a track is never truly "done".....
Have fun,
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Fence material*

-----


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Now you are rolling Wes!
> 
> I bet you are having fun now...
> 
> ...


oh yeah that's true!! this is my third time that I changed it. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I found another option for crash fence mesh material. It's called "plastic canvas" and is used for craft projects. It comes in different colors but mostly a translucent white. It's categorized by the number of holes per inch and the 7 and 10 mesh sizes look to be about the best for HO scale. It comes in various sized sheets and is very inexpensive, about 60 cents for a 10.5" x 13.5" sheet. Larger sizes are available. Craft stores like Michaels, JoAnns, and Hobby Lobby stock it as do many online sources.


Good Idea! I will try and check it out this weekend. I have been busy with my son lately. thanks for the idea. 

Wes


----------

